# Critique on a Few Potential Buys :)



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

none of the pictures are entirely good for conformation, but I'll try my best

Quest: appears to have a short neck and possibly long pasterns

Ike: other than his hooves seem long, I can't see anything wrong about him

Marty: can't tell anything from that picture

Sox: over at the knee a little bit.
Well how tall is Sox? As long as the pony can hold you with no difficulty at all, your fine. You more than likely will look big on her though


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Go for Ike!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Do you know why they are adopting them out as colts? I am not trying to offend anyone, but that sounds a little irresponsible for horses in the $300 range. Is this a rescue?

Anyway, I really like Quest's face...it is really hard to tell much about them with winter coats...they always look worse that way.  I know you are not looking for your next GP dressage horse, but you still have the right to be very picky so that you have a steady and reliable friend for years to come.  You might as well find the best rescue out there that you can find. I would avoid the shetland (even though she is cute ), because I think you will likely look really big on her...and that may get old.  At a glance, I like quest the best, but her photo is more appealing than the colts' photos. Her neck does appear a bit short (could be angle some), but does it seem to you short to the point of interfering with what you might want to do with her? She looks pretty sporty though.  She could be a fun ride later. She does appear to have a worm or hay belly though.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

For rescues not only conformation is important...... what I would really worry about was their history..... that makes a huge difference, and most people and rescues will cooperate with you


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, everyone!

Sonny: I agree, those pictures are not good at all, they're just basic "here's what the horse looks like" pictures.. I might go see some of them next weekend, I'll try and get better pictures. 

FGR: I'm having a hard time choosing between Ike and Quest as being my favorites... as a first impression that is 

AKPaintLover: There's a gelding clause in the adoption agreement that states that colts must be gelded as soon as possible - these colts aren't halterbroke, so I'm guessing that's their excuse? Either that or some people call young horses "colts" and "fillies" regardless whether or not they've been altered... Regardless, if I do end up with either one, they'll be gelded. I really like Quest's face too 


Thanks for the comments so far guys  Anyone else?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ooh, I just read this on Ike's writeup:

He had distemper but is healed up now.

Should this be a big red X on him?


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

Quest is my favorite. She looks like her build is decent, plus she is a cutey! All of them look pretty good for what you want. PS, how tall is the shetland. I am 5'8" and just trained a 12.3 hand pony. It may sound crazy, but I am below 20% of her weight so I am ok to ride her. I am way to big for her, but I just leased her out to a little girl since she is now well broke. But if this is something you want to ride yourself, I wouldn't go below 13.2 hands, this way you don't look like a giant!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I would not say that just becuase he has distemper that he is a not buy. Once they have distemper once they can never get it again (sort of like chicken pox is for people) I have done exclusive research on strangles. I was broading a horse at a stable and they had strangles there and I didn't know it. Unfortunatly my little guy died from stangles (he got a rare strand called ******* strangles) Anywho...back to the point... :lol: Horses are only contagious if they are still leaking the "strangle fluid" once they are not they are no longer contagious. Just be sure that know one else out there has it. Ask them how long ago he got it, did anyone else get it, was he qrauntined (?? I can't spell...lol ??) Stuff like that then you sould have a good idea! 

If you want more to add to the list my appendix mare(red roan) was due to foal yesterday to my foundation quarter horse stallion(blue roan) and if she has a filly it will be for sale for $500. Registered AQHA.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FGR - thanks for all the info!! For some reason it didn't click that distemper=strangles. When did strangles go through your barn? We had it go through my old stable gosh.. 7 years ago now or so? We lost one to ******* strangles and just about lost another that also got ******* strangles because he had a reaction to the antibiotics they were treating him with... so sad. The mare that died was a young Warmblood that had a ton of potential.... Luckily the mare I owned at the time didn't get it badly at all. 
And about your possible filly - wow, that would be awesome! Keep me updated! Which mare is it that's foaling?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt, what barn are you located at? I am in Calgary also


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

The mare that is foaling is Sheza Nita Dancer. Her mom is a money earning TB racing mare that was imported from Washington and Nita's sire is a foundation Quarter Horse. WFR Lil Hanock is the daddy. I will for sure keep you updated. I have a feeling she is going to foal tonight...**cross fingers** I hope so lol. 

We have never had distemper at our farm. It was only where I was boarding the young ones (thank goodness I dont' have to board anymore) but it was about 3-4 years ago. Alot of horses actually died there. Once I noticed my colt had distemper I never moved him I just practically moved into the barn to take care of him.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings - I'm not boarding at the moment, am looking to board at an acerage where I'm training a horse... I used to ride just outside of Priddis at Blue Spruce Training Stable...where do you ride? Very neat to meet a fellow Calgarian!! (We've been having such nice weather the past few days, training has been awesome!!)

FGR - Definitely keep me posted, and post pics asap!!  You're very lucky to not have it come through your barn... and I'm glad your horse made it through alright. My friend (whose gelding reacted to the antibiotics) just about lived at the barn, and I swear the gelding pulled through just because he didn't want to leave her..


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm just south of Calgary.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you have your own place that you keep your horses, or do you board/take lessons at a barn? If so, what barn? (I've shown all over Calgary and area, so chances are I'd know it )


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

DressageIt,
I've shown all over Calgary as well, I ride Hunters. The stable I traine at is actually brand new. Just south of Okotoks. A Hunter/Jumper barn. The owner/trainer does Grand Prix, originally from California.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha nice.. what's the name of the barn? I promise I won't stalk you... :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

To tell you the truth I can't even remember. I can give you the name and number of trainer tho if you are looking for a great facility to ride at. Its a matter of time before they start up a waiting list.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha I'm working my way up to being able to affoard a really nice barn again...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Most barns now only allow you to board if you are part of their training programs. Very few stables allow to board giving you the freedom to do what you want which means you are looking at at least $1,000-1,300/month. If you can find a stable that lets you do your own thing it can go anywhere from 280-650/month depending on what kind of board you use for your horse (indoor/outdoor).


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I like the last one (the paint pony) just because I am a pony fan ha ha ha


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha I know... ponies are cute.. and I don't look overly huge on them.. but I'd feel bad. I've pretty much ruled out the pony...


GOOD NEWS!! I just talked to the owner of the barn and he's giving me free board! (In exchange I help with his horses once in a while).. so this means I'm getting a horse!! Yay!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That's awesome! So you don't own a horse now? You just lease?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FGR - nope, no horse right now, I'm training one for a client, other than that I'm horeseless ... it's very depressing! I sold my gelding, Cinzano, almost 3 years ago now, and he was my last horse. I'm so so so excited..!


----------

